
TLS Attack: TeLeScope Reads Virtualized Systems' TLS Communications - rasengan
https://www.helpnetsecurity.com/2016/06/10/telescope-technique/
======
telewhat
Oh my god, so you're saying I have to trust my VM hosting provider not to fuck
with my systems?! That's totally new and unheard of! /s

Seriously, this is not a new attack. People have been able to extract private
keys from RAM for years. But hey, let's give this a fancy name as if it's new
so we can market it to all the non-security monkeys.

------
kardos
So does this mean we can run Windows 10 in a VM and see what it's sending to
the telemetry servers?

~~~
therein
You could do that anyway. It will take a bit of looking into but go ahead and
attach a debugger to your virtual machine and set breakpoints anywhere you
want, even in kernel code.

[http://ddeville.me/2015/08/using-the-vmware-fusion-gdb-
stub-...](http://ddeville.me/2015/08/using-the-vmware-fusion-gdb-stub-for-
kernel-debugging-with-lldb)

